# Anyone heard of Portrait Maltese



## pippystrong (Dec 2, 2010)

Hello,
I am looking for a new little girl and I came across Portrait Maltese. I can't find anything about her on here or if anyone has one of her babies. They appear to come from good lines. However, she doesn't show at all, just breeds. Is that a red flag?
Any information someone might have would be great.
Thanks!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I've seen their website(and probably every Maltese website there is) , but I don't know anything about them.They're in Michigan, right?


----------



## pippystrong (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes they are in Michigan and I am looking for a breeder within driving distance. I noticed you are in Ohio, your babies are adorable. Where did you get them?
Thanks


----------



## LindaOwens (Sep 9, 2012)

Looking to purchase a puppy also I live in Michigan and have called her. She seems to be very concerned with who she sells a puppy to, said she had a waiting list and asked soooo many questions about where I live and what type of home etc... I guess thats good, but kinda felt like I was trying to purchase a human child. Is this normal? I understand the concern to who she sells a puppy to but I'm a good home and don't feel like I should be asked so many questions. She sent photos of her puppies to me and they are adorable like Bonnies Angels maltese, but don't know if I can deal with all the questions like do I have other animals/young kids/ fenced in yard/vet/rent or own my home/ do they allow pets at my apartment/ my plans for future with the puppy/ will I sign a contract to spay or neuter/ this is kn


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Yes to Portrait Maltese. Wonderful lines and no she does not show anymore. Great dogs and it is always a good sign when a breeder asks so many questions and cares where her babies are going. No problem with getting a puppy from her. PM me is you want any more info.
Marsha


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I would be concerned if they DIDN'T ask questions!!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I am not familiar at all with this breeder, however, if she doesn't actively show her dogs in AKC conformation, I would not say this is a reputable and responsible breeder. A good breeder breeds dogs to improve the breed, not to sell puppies and make money. It's great that she seems concerned about the homes her puppies go to, but if she isn't showing her dogs to Championship, she is just breeding to make money. In addition, if she used to show her dogs and no longer does, she should be considered retired from showing & no longer breeding her dogs. I would keep looking.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

LindaOwens said:


> Looking to purchase a puppy also I live in Michigan and have called her. She seems to be very concerned with who she sells a puppy to, said she had a waiting list and asked soooo many questions about where I live and what type of home etc... I guess thats good, but kinda felt like I was trying to purchase a human child. Is this normal? I understand the concern to who she sells a puppy to but I'm a good home and don't feel like I should be asked so many questions. She sent photos of her puppies to me and they are adorable like Bonnies Angels maltese, b*ut don't know if I can deal with all the questions like do I have other animals/young kids/ fenced in yard/vet/rent or own my home/ do they allow pets at my apartment/ my plans for future with the puppy/ will I sign a contract to spay or neuter/ this is kn*


I'm sorry but those are all very normal questions for a breeder to ask.


----------

